# Nara, Gaz, and Jennifer??



## Hyatt101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, I've noticed the Imbrium, (Jennifer) hasn't updated her blog, Nala and Gaz, in awhile, and I hope everything's okay!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oops, meant to type "Nala" in the title, not Nara


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 7, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing too, I always enjoyed her posts and tried to catch us with her blog, and when I finally caught up she stopped posting :'(


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 7, 2013)

I've talked to her. She'll be back.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Feb 7, 2013)

qtipthebun said:


> I've talked to her. She'll be back.



Yay!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes! Good!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 3, 2013)

She's still not here


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 4, 2013)

She's super-duper busy...something about breeding gliders...but I got a picture of Nala's nose a few weeks ago!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope she'll be back soon!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 4, 2013)

I miss her posts too. I love me some Nala nose! :bunnyheart


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 12, 2013)

You're back! You need to update your blog!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Nala nose!!!


----------

